

What Google is Making Space for at the Googleplex - gvb
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/27575/?ref=rss

======
rachelbythebay
" A 120,000-square-foot private museum to be called the “Google Experience
Center”, which filings said would be "to share visionary ideas, and explore
new ways of working" with up to 900 guests."

So _that's_ why they walled off half of building 40! They're putting back the
big "show off space" from the days of SGI! Who needed all of those little
rooms named after programming languages, anyway?

How long did SGI last after it built that space?

